# Hay for substrate



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 10, 2018)

Has anyone ever used HAY in the mixture for Substrate? Or have any valid reason why it couldn't be used?

As dead grass I would think mixed in with soil it would form a great insulator, hold moisture and it cheap and light weight..


----------



## onnie0047 (Aug 14, 2018)

I though someplace I read it was a no-go because of the bacteria it harbors......I think if it was a good idea, most of us would be using it since cypress mulch in pet stores is so expensive....


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 14, 2018)

I think that hay can get dangerously moldy.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 14, 2018)

Hay will also grow weeds in your substrate  lol I think you mean straw and once wet it molds quickly.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Hay will also grow weeds in your substrate  lol I think you mean straw and once wet it molds quickly.


Thanks, Zyn. Yes, straw.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 15, 2018)

Ok guys just a thought


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Guys ....
Mixed some pet store bought HAY into my substrate and filled 1 of Alphas hides with it not long after I posted this post and just thought I'd update my post...... 

My substrate now seams to hold moisture better and it has well bulked it up for little expense, the only down side I found was it took quite a while of constantly turning over the substrate to get it all mixed in.

Alpha has also changed hides and loves being insulated in the dead grass. He also never burrowed before and now he does even if it is just through clumps of hay.

I've had NO problems with mould or smell (which I did worry about).


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Abner (Aug 4, 2019)

Is the conclusion that Hay molds quickly and is a no no or that Straw molds quickly and is a no no.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 4, 2019)

I used hay and have had no problems with mould...... plus I've also read and seen people using straw..... so I believe both should be fine.


----------



## Abner (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi @AlphaAlpha Thank your for your quick reply. My Tegu seems to love the Straw, she was in a deep sleep for two full days inside her hide. I would open her hide and touched her and she just wanted to keep sleeping, something that usually she does not do when I wake her up. 

I was nervous that the straw was going to be bad for her so I cleaned her habitat yesterday but I'm thinking to keep using the straw and change it every week with fresh straw.

https://instagram.com/teguzoey/


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 5, 2019)

Alpha never used to burrow.... he always just had a tile to hide under but when i designed his large enclosure because i used an old 3 door wardrobe it left a dark section perfect to be filled with substrate to burrow in but until I tried the Hay he still only ever slept on top...... he now loves moving his bedding around and making his perfect bed.


----------



## Debita (Aug 9, 2019)

Love the idea - the wild seems to be more of a mixture of leaves, straw, bark - etc. Seems like you will still be watching the substrate to change it as much as you already do. I used to have a LOT of bailed hay and straw both, when I had horses in North Alabama. (stay with me on this....) Alabama is the mold capital (from the humidity) of the world I think. The Indians used to call it Valley of Death. My hay and straw did great out in the barn - protected from the intense rain. Mold will kill a horse - you can't take any chances with it. I don't know where you live, but I'd say you couldn't possibly cause a mold problem unless you were being somewhat stupid. Humidity is good for Tegus at 70-90% right? Alabama constantly has humidity that high. Alpha's going to like this. I think it's a great sign that he's a digging fool now. They sleep so deep when they can burrow. Hope this makes sense!

Keep us updated Alpha!!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm over in the UK..... Thanks for that info Debita, I also grew up around horses and yes I check his bedding daily fluffing it up and turning it over .


----------

